# Vote : looking for a signature



## basilic (Apr 13, 2011)

Salute!!
On the site, i did open a vote in order to get my own signature but i didn't get so much replies, i will ask you to vote also, it will be over at my next submission (i cannot say more at the moment, hence, be patient): http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5548758/


----------



## Smelge (Apr 13, 2011)

1 - What the fuck are you on about
2 - Nobody cares
3 - Why is this in site discussions


----------



## basilic (Apr 13, 2011)

1 - i said that it's a vote to get my own signature
2 - it's you who says this
3 - where do you suggest instead?


----------



## Aden (Apr 13, 2011)

Moved thread to links.

Now I just need to be convinced that this thread is worth keeping open


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 13, 2011)

This should not go here. This should go in off topic.

Edit- Or lynx plox I guess.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 13, 2011)

If this thread was a human it would be a harlequin baby


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 13, 2011)

If this thread was a puppy, I'd lick it.


----------



## Aden (Apr 13, 2011)

Not very convincing :c


----------

